# Come To A Conclusion



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I check Scales on Sundays.Today they showed I've lost couple more pounds.This is good I Pray I stay the same or lose a little more through the Holidays.

But what I'm thinking is Whole Grains more than anything has great bearing on Weight Loss and just General feeling better.Yes I know throw in Fresh Vegetables and Fruits,moderation on Lean Meats.

Since I've changed to the Whole Grains I've seen better texture to my Skin,pretty Regular and still seem to be Losing Weight,just feel Better.

big rockpile


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

There is no doubt that whole grains fill us up more so you're probably onto something. It might take two slices of white bread to fill a person up where one slice of whole wheat would have been just as satisfying. 

Good luck with the continued weight loss. Last year I joined a holiday weight challenge, the point being not to gain. I didn't want to give up the goodies but it was easy enough to lose a few lbs in advance. After all the fudge etc. I'd gained the same amount back, no harm done. LOL


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Rocky, you've been a true inspiration.

I'd love to hear more about how you've lost the weight. Switching to whole grains is definitely a healthy choice.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm glad that is working for you..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Old fashioned oatmeal for breakfast! WOO HOO!:thumb:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Old fashioned oatmeal for breakfast! WOO HOO!:thumb:


Yea its not just for Breakfast but I take mix in some Oat Bran,Flax Seed Meal and Blueberries.

big rockpile


----------

